# iTunes ne reconnaît plus mon iTouch



## Dimitri11 (26 Janvier 2009)

Mais il est reconnu depuis un autre Mac.....comment régler??

iTunes ne repère pas non plus un iPhone, mais en revanche, tout va bien avec un iPod Nano....

Alors que sur l'autre Mac, les 3 appareils sont reconnus!!

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


EDIT : les deux iTunes sont à jour sur 10.5.6, 8.0.2, et l'iTouch et l'iPhone sont à jour aussi


----------

